# Compatible Fish for 55 gal?



## gmckey (Mar 20, 2007)

I've just recently setup and began cycling my 55 gal tank. It's pretty well established with plants and such. I've got some Java Ferns and lots of different blades/grass that has begun spreading as well as wisteria that's begun really growing along the back of the tank. Right now all I have is a pair of Zebra Danios but I'm looking to actually begin populating the tank soon. I had a 20 gal before with a few Blue Gourami's and would like to have Gourami's again, but the Mrs. want's Angelfish or Discus. I've been eyeing German Blue Rams lately though as my local fish store has had a healthy tank for a few weeks now that has slowly been dwindling in population... 

I would like to have a few small schools of danios and something else (any small colorful community fish will work).

-A pair of German Blue Rams
-2 pair of blue gouramis
-and then either 2-3 discus or angelfish
-a pair of pleco's (undecided on what sort, recommend something possibly?)

now I'm no expert and am relatively new to communities and what works together. In a month or so when all the fish are in the tank it will be very well planted so there should be adequate cover and such for the different fish to have their own areas but am I asking for trouble putting those fish together? What's the most # of fish I should really be looking at? And am I allready over the max for a 55 gal? Just looking for a bit of help and or insight.

-Grant


----------



## jb92 (Mar 11, 2007)

try quite a large shoal of pearl danios as these will be fine with the other fish you mentioned and they look realy nice when the light reflects off them


----------



## GalaxyGirl (Feb 1, 2007)

People say discus can be put together, I go by the breeders and wouldnt put discus together. I have heard angelfish are semi agressive, but I think they should be fine with the other fish. Not to sure on them. I always like tetras =D Dont get anythinng small if you are getting the angelfish.


----------



## gmckey (Mar 20, 2007)

my local aquarium friends say I shouldn't have too much problem once my tank is completely established as far as plant cover with the fish combos I'm looking to use... just gotta wait the few months tilll plants grow up!


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

I was thinking of putting together a 55g specifically for angelfish. From what I've been reading, they do best in groups of 3+. Here's what I'm playing around with currently:

4 angelfish
2 kribensis cichlid (debating as I'm hearing conflicting things about them tending to be aggressive as they mature)
2 blue rainbowfish
2 mosaic (pearl) gouramis
2 opaline (blue) gouramis

Planted with hornwort, wisteria and an anubias in the center. Was thinking of using flower shrimp as they tend to get larger and less likely to get eaten.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

leifthebunny said:


> I was thinking of putting together a 55g specifically for angelfish. From what I've been reading, they do best in groups of 3+. Here's what I'm playing around with currently:
> 
> 4 angelfish
> 2 kribensis cichlid (debating as I'm hearing conflicting things about them tending to be aggressive as they mature)
> ...


No kribs in a tank with angelfish and gouramis. These fish are quite eager to breed and are far more troublesome if you are keeping angels and gouramis with them. Add as much as hiding places as you can if you plan to keep bottom dwellers. Bottom dwellers will have a problem with those kribs.

*For Gmckey:*
Grant, if I were you, stick with the angelfish. Try bristlenose for plecs. As long as you provide them veggies, they will be stopped from turning to your plants for foods. There are pitbull plecs, otos, clown plecs, etc.

As for blue rams, you'll find it fit to keep 2 pairs. Females have pink bellies just for reference.

Schooling fish that you can try are rasboras, tetras and danios. Avoid small species of tetras as the angelfish often find them a delicacy rather than tankmates. Neons and cardinals are often the most common victims. Deep-bodied tetras are your better options. And just as a forewarning, no serpaes, black skirt tetras, Buenos Aires and red-eye tetras unless you are prepared to treat all fish with Melafix for tattered fins.

Good luck to you both.


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

Blue said:


> leifthebunny said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking of putting together a 55g specifically for angelfish. From what I've been reading, they do best in groups of 3+. Here's what I'm playing around with currently:
> ...


Dropping kribs from the list.  Wasn't that firm, just kinda liked the look.


----------



## gmckey (Mar 20, 2007)

Blue said:


> *For Gmckey:*
> Grant, if I were you, stick with the angelfish. Try bristlenose for plecs. As long as you provide them veggies, they will be stopped from turning to your plants for foods. There are pitbull plecs, otos, clown plecs, etc.
> 
> As for blue rams, you'll find it fit to keep 2 pairs. Females have pink bellies just for reference.


Yeah, rethought some things and now looking to do this setup:

11 danios (current residents of the tank 2 weeks into cycling w/ water/filter media from an established tank - 4 zebra, 4 blue, 3 purple passion)
6 tiger barbs
5 cory cats
1 bristlenose pleco or a couple oto's
6 kuhli loaches
4 GBR
2 Pearl Gourami
2 Blue Gourami
2-3 killifish (latest idea to replace angels or discus, no idea as to which one yet though)

Is that going to be overstocking a 55 gal high tank? Lots of plant cover as well as plenty of feeding for the bottom dwellers...


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

That is going to be too many fish.


----------



## gmckey (Mar 20, 2007)

leifthebunny said:


> That is going to be too many fish.


you sure? the corys, kuhlis and pleco will stay at the bottom while the schooling fish (danios and barbs) will be all over, killi's at top and GBR's and Gourami's hanging out in where they like...

if I take out the killifish would it still be too much? :?


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

gbr will be at bottom and guorami will be at top


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

gmckey said:


> leifthebunny said:
> 
> 
> > That is going to be too many fish.
> ...


its not always about space, though clearly this is a huge factor but you also have to consider the amount of waste that is going to produced. too many fish, whether they have space to swim or not will make the tank dirty very quickly. you will have to do partial water changes very often or it will lead to bad water conditions (spikes in amonia etc)


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

gmckey said:


> leifthebunny said:
> 
> 
> > That is going to be too many fish.
> ...


Sorry, should have clarified. Kinda stuck at work. 
juliewiegand is correct, the number of fish you have is going to produce a lot of waste for a 55 gallon tank. If you have a larger filter you can pack more fish in, but this will affect the Gouramis which prefer less water interferance, particularly for nesting since they create bubbles on the surface to put their eggs into.

I would actually recommend removing the barbs. They tend to be more aggressive.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

discus like very still water with minimal turbulence, another factor to understand.


----------



## VonRio1011 (Apr 9, 2007)

if you want plecos you may well wanna try rubber lip plecos which only get about 5 inches. 
others include the regular common pleco averaging in at about two feet.
and the albino chocolate pleco at about 18 inches. 

for my part, i dont typically recommend plecos. they get big...and so ive heard as they get bigger they get lazier. also, they will feed on things more important to their taste buds then algae. like if you have driftwood in your tank or food on the bottom from other fish.

im not sure how these work with the aggression levels of your fishes but otocinclus are amazing algae eaters, even though they only get 1.5 inches or so. they actually prefer feeding on algae most of the time and will even feed on plant leaves. 

if i had the tank setup id also love to stick a peacock eel in there. they get about a foot and are beautifully colored. They bury in the gravel which mixes it up and kinda pushes debris out to get sucked up by the filtration which is a nice addition to clean up crew.


----------

